# Electrodos de nivel



## gabizoratti (Ago 25, 2007)

Alguien conoce el funcionamiento de los modulos warrick control para el control de nivel de calderas? , por lo que tengo entendido son acondicionadores de señal en lo que compete a la medicion de corriente que circula por los electrodos inmersos en el agua del domo.

saludos , gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

A ver si te sirve:
http://www.gemssensors.com/content.aspx?id=2454

Tu quieres: 
1) Saber como funciona ?
2) Fabricar uno ?
3) Reparar uno ?
4) Otras opciones ...


----------



## gabizoratti (Ago 25, 2007)

Mi principal duda es conocer el funcionamiento de los acondicionadores de señal que estan asociados a estos ya que los mismos digitalizan este a partir de algunos operacionales y un 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Por lo que pude entender el medidor detecta que el liquido llego a un cierto nivel, o sea es tipo On/Off enciende algo y lo apaga cuando se lleno.

Este tipo de detectores trabajan con 2 electrodos (Emisor y Receptor), un oscilador alimenta al emisor y cuando el liquido conducor llega al nivel de deteccion "Puentea" al Emisor con el Receptor, la señal sobre el receptor se amplifica y acciona un relee.
Incluso la pagina dice "detectores para liquidos conductores".

Si lo que quieres es tener una medida de la altura de liquido sepuede implementar algo con un detector de presion en el fondo del recipiente, de acuerdo a la presion sera la altura de liquido.


----------

